# Wonder Woman: Erster deutscher Trailer zum actionreichen DC-Streifen



## CarolaHo (24. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wonder Woman: Erster deutscher Trailer zum actionreichen DC-Streifen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wonder Woman: Erster deutscher Trailer zum actionreichen DC-Streifen


----------



## kidou1304 (24. Juli 2016)

also ich mag die Exotische Musik wenns zur Sache geht, die gleich wie in BvS, in Verbindung mit dieser Schönheit von Darstellerin..muss ich mal ehrlich so von mir geben^^, die Heldenfigur find ich auch ok, ABER auch dieser Film wirkt auf mich genauso befremdlich wie Cpt.America Teil 1. Kann es schwer beschreiben warum, aber is so^^

Dennoch freu ich mich drauf


----------



## stevem (3. September 2016)

lol jaaa klar, fällt ja gar nicht auf wenn man ein Kleid mit tiefen Ausschnitten trägt und darin ein Schwert stecken hat ;D


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> ABER auch dieser Film wirkt auf mich genauso befremdlich wie Cpt.America Teil 1. Kann es schwer beschreiben warum, aber is so^^
> 
> Dennoch freu ich mich drauf


Dito!

Ich kann mit diesen Fantasie-Weltkriegssettings auch nicht viel anfangen. 
Ich hoffe mal, die machen da eine Serie draus, sodass man sich den ersten Film als eine Art "Origin"-Story anschauen sollte, aber richtig los geht es erst im zweiten Teil in der Gegenwart.


----------

